# show me your keys



## bunkerbob

What do you carry on your keyring. May sound trivial, but, this arrangement has not changed for me in over 20 years, one item goes back to my military days. Can you identify it, an indispensable item for sure. I have carried that since...omg its been that long.:ignore:

And no Naekid, not the two jeep keys.

In pocket, lighter/flashlight/mirror combo, and pocket knife. Clipped on belt with small carabiner, 3" folding knife, and high power LED flashlight. And yes I check them for functionality regularly, batteries, butane and blade sharpness.

P-38 P-38 Can Opener - The Armys Greatest Invention.


----------



## UncleJoe

bunkerbob said:


> What do you carry on your keyring.


Three keys. One for each vehicle that I drive regularly and one for the house.
I hate a bunch of stuff on my keyring because it can get so bulky in the pocket. The other amenities mentioned are kept in each vehicle.


----------



## bunkerbob

UncleJoe said:


> Three keys. One for each vehicle that I drive regularly and one for the house.
> I hate a bunch of stuff on my keyring because it can get so bulky in the pocket. The other amenities mentioned are kept in each vehicle.


BOBs are good in your vehicle, but, one year at work, at night, we lost the power, no emergency lighting. Flashlight on belt help direct lost customers to the front of the store, retail store was about 300,000 sf.:dunno:
What happens when you are not in or near your car.
I know extra items on your ring are a pain, wear holes in your pocket, but again you never know when you will need them.


----------



## UncleJoe

I have good night vision.  Probably from spending so many cold nights behind the eyepiece of my telescope.

You're right though. You never know, and some day I'll say to myself; "Why didn't I listen to Bob".


----------



## sailaway

bunkerbob said:


> What do you carry on your keyring. May sound trivial, but, this arrangement has not changed for me in over 20 years, one item goes back to my military days. Can you identify it, an indispensable item for sure. I have carried that since...omg its been that long.:ignore:
> 
> And no Naekid, not the two jeep keys.
> 
> In pocket, lighter/flashlight/mirror combo, and pocket knife. Clipped on belt with small carabiner, 3" folding knife, and high power LED flashlight. And yes I check them for functionality regularly, batteries, butane and blade sharpness.
> 
> P-38 P-38 Can Opener - The Armys Greatest Invention.


Love those Jeep keys Bob, one looks like a Wrangler and the other a Cherokee or Liberty. I just picked up a couple of P-38s the other day.


----------



## bunkerbob

sailaway said:


> Love those Jeep keys Bob, one looks like a Wrangler and the other a Cherokee or Liberty.


Damn, your good. 1993 Grand, 237,000 miles, 2005 Wrangler, wifes' get around.


----------



## sailaway

bunkerbob said:


> Damn, your good. 1993 Grand, 237,000 miles, 2005 Wrangler, wifes' get around.


Looks like my chain!, 95 wrangler 139,142 miles and a n 03 liberty, 118,000 miles, 6 other jeeps also!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Car keys, house key, PO Box key...no extras. I do keep a pocket knife and lighter in my pocket and a small LED flashlight in my coat pocket. I just don't like a lot of stuff on my key ring. I worked as a mechanic for quite a few years and heavy keyrings are hard on ignition lock cylinders. Okay when it's a customer paying me to replace theirs but not okay when I have to replace my own.


----------



## Jason

Just the keys I need and a bottle opener that has been on my keyring since I bought it in Florida in 2004. I don't have any baubles or cutsie signs on my ring-just a ring, keys, and the opener.


----------



## NaeKid

I do specific keychains.

The keys on my house key-ring are all house-related, door keys, mail keys - that kind of thing.

Then I have my vehicle specific key-rings. All the keys that belong to my 2006 LJ are on one chain (hood-locks, gas-cap-lock, ignition) 

Again, the same situation for my 1988 YJ, my 1992 GMC, etc.

I only carry the keys that I require at that point in time so that if a set gets lost, I am not scrambling to try to recover that loss of access to everything I own. I also do the same thing with my registration / licence papers for my vehicles. I never leave the papers in the vehicle - they stay on my body at all times - and - only the papers that I require for that vehicle I am driving at that moment are on my body.

I found out that if someone was to steal your vehicle and get pulled over by the police before the vehicle is reported stolen, if they can produce the registration / licence / insurance papers, the police will let them go.


----------



## Vertigo

Well, no special keys on my keyring, but I do have a quite nice keychain hanger, if I may say so. It is actually something I made myself. It's a spent 12 gauge shell, in which I drilled a hole in the place where the firing pin strikes and added a small loop screw. Then I filled it up with layers of glue and sand and folded the plastics back to the closed position.

Looks pretty cool, I'll insert a pic: (never mind the wear and tear, the lettering just came off)










Why the sand you say? Well, It needed a little wheight in order to feel at least a bit realistic 

Greetz,

V.


----------



## greaseman

bunkerbob said:


> What do you carry on your keyring. May sound trivial, but, this arrangement has not changed for me in over 20 years, one item goes back to my military days. Can you identify it, an indispensable item for sure. I have carried that since...omg its been that long.:ignore:
> 
> And no Naekid, not the two jeep keys.
> 
> In pocket, lighter/flashlight/mirror combo, and pocket knife. Clipped on belt with small carabiner, 3" folding knife, and high power LED flashlight. And yes I check them for functionality regularly, batteries, butane and blade sharpness.
> 
> P-38 P-38 Can Opener - The Armys Greatest Invention.


 I like your setup. I carry a clip gizmo for my keys, that's also a butane lighter. That way, I always have fire. I also got a free mini flashlight thats as bright as any for it's size, I've seen. I also have a small multi tool that folds up, and is not too heavy. If I didn't put all that stuff on there, the first time I didn't carry them, I'd need one of them. I just ordered a bunch of p-38's, but don't really want to carry one around. I also carry a pocket knife everywhere, and have used it many times. I always figured it might save my life one day.


----------



## zorro

I've got these keys: home, postal box, garage, car, laptop locking cable (essential, I'm an IT worker) + the car starting device. 
But as I'm a woman, I often can't keep anything in my pockets... as most of women clothes (professional looking suits I need to put on to meet my customers, dresses I like to put on to please my boyfriend, etc) lack pockets! 
I'm not joking, ask your wife or sister, they'll tell you how frustrating this can get. 
So I keep my bag with me all the time. It has a special strap that allows me to wear it as a shoulder strap or as a backpack. It is big enough for my keys, ID papers, money, knife, pen, small paper pad, lighter and feminine hygiene stuff (you know during that special week).


----------



## greaseman

My wife and I just finished our paperwork for concealed weapons carry in our state. She will never want to carry a gun in her purse, but I'm hoping to talk her into a stun gun or pepper spray, or a good knife.
Oddly enough, she already carries a knife in a sheaf for her lunch, inside her purse. Now I guess she'll be legal with that. it's a difficult decision to carry a lethal weapon for some, but other more non lethal are a much easier choice.

One last thought. Does what you carry on your keychain indicate what type of prepper you are, or indicate how serious you are about prepping??? Just curious.


----------



## bunkerbob

greaseman said:


> My wife and I just finished our paperwork for concealed weapons carry in our state. She will never want to carry a gun in her purse, but I'm hoping to talk her into a stun gun or pepper spray, or a good knife.
> Oddly enough, she already carries a knife in a sheaf for her lunch, inside her purse. Now I guess she'll be legal with that. it's a difficult decision to carry a lethal weapon for some, but other more non lethal are a much easier choice.
> 
> One last thought. Does what you carry on your keychain indicate what type of prepper you are, or indicate how serious you are about prepping??? Just curious.


I don't think the items I carry reveal anything out of the ordinary. I've gone through a few airports with what you saw and never raised an eyebrow. Yes if you had something like a "shotgun shell" on your key chain it might raise some suspicion.
Sorry Veritgo... that might target you for further inspection or scrutiny.:dunno:


----------



## Vertigo

bunkerbob said:


> I don't think the items I carry reveal anything out of the ordinary. I've gone through a few airports with what you saw and never raised an eyebrow. Yes if you had something like a "shotgun shell" on your key chain it might raise some suspicion.
> Sorry Veritgo... that might target you for further inspection or scrutiny.:dunno:


True, never thought of that, on the other hand, with a screw in the back, it is very unlikely to be perceived as a "dangerous device" or something. I'll probably never run into any problems with that, especially since the rest of my appearance is anything but tactical or military-inclined. I think someone hanging a ferrari or bmw logo on their keychain will raise bad interests much more.

V.


----------



## bunkerbob

Vertigo said:


> True, never thought of that, on the other hand, with a screw in the back, it is very unlikely to be perceived as a "dangerous device" or something. I'll probably never run into any problems with that, especially since the rest of my appearance is anything but tactical or military-inclined. I think someone hanging a ferrari or bmw logo on their keychain will raise bad interests much more.
> 
> V.


They, the a$$hats, would probably perceive the screw as a part of a homemade bomb.
The logos would prompt them to search for large amounts of cash going out of the country.:scratch


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Airport security guards do not have a sense of humor.


----------



## Tex

I keep my keys on 2 conjoined detachabled key rings. My daily driver keys with allen key for work and my travel pistol box key on one ring and all other keys on the other ring. I only keep the daily driver ring in my pocket usually. I also carry a Kershaw Leek, a Kahr CW-9, and my phone can double as a flashlight in a pinch.

I typically keep a case of bottled water, a blanket, jumper cables, tools, a first aid kit, and 250 rounds of ammo in the truck. The only thing I'm missing is food.


----------



## woodsupper01

Vertigo said:


> Well, no special keys on my keyring, but I do have a quite nice keychain hanger, if I may say so. It is actually something I made myself. It's a spent 12 gauge shell, in which I drilled a hole in the place where the firing pin strikes and added a small loop screw. Then I filled it up with layers of glue and sand and folded the plastics back to the closed position.
> 
> Looks pretty cool, I'll insert a pic: (never mind the wear and tear, the lettering just came off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the sand you say? Well, It needed a little wheight in order to feel at least a bit realistic
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> V.


:2thumb: I also have a bullet shape pendant keychain. But I bought it from store, I like yours DIY.


----------



## woodsupper01

Vertigo said:


> Well, no special keys on my keyring, but I do have a quite nice keychain hanger, if I may say so. It is actually something I made myself. It's a spent 12 gauge shell, in which I drilled a hole in the place where the firing pin strikes and added a small loop screw. Then I filled it up with layers of glue and sand and folded the plastics back to the closed position.
> 
> Looks pretty cool, I'll insert a pic: (never mind the wear and tear, the lettering just came off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the sand you say? Well, It needed a little wheight in order to feel at least a bit realistic
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> V.


:2thumb: I also have a bullet shape pendant keychain. But I bought it from store, I like yours DIY.


----------



## TimB

mosquitomountainman said:


> ... I just don't like a lot of stuff on my key ring. I worked as a mechanic for quite a few years and heavy keyrings are hard on ignition lock cylinders. Okay when it's a customer paying me to replace theirs but not okay when I have to replace my own.


Same here. I only have the truck key on mine- it has the built-in remote on the key so it's pretty bulky all by itself. I carry a small backpack to work that has another key ring with my tool box, shop, and door keys. I finally got my wife to trim her keys down to her car key and door key, and carry her other keys in her purse. She thought I was kidding her about all that weight on a keyring being bad until a friend of hers had to have her key and cylinder replaced and her mechanic told her it was because of her keyring. :gaah: I just smile when I get a car at work with 3 lbs. of junk on the ring. 

Tim


----------



## APC

*Key and Chains*

Sorry to not have any PICs right off-hand, but I also have multiple key chains "daisy chained" together so they can be broken out as to what is needed (at a point in time) and to have the least amount of tearing up on one's trousers (I also try to "clip" on the outside of pants when possible). The vendor/site Countycom for such items/tools was a good starting point when I started putting things on my keychain(s); you can search there under every day carry (EDC). My own Keychain(s) include (but are not limted) to:

NukAlert radiation detector
Swiss-Bit USB combo knife/flash drive
Countycomm Pico Prybar
Fox Whistle
Fisher keychain Pen 
Swiss multi-tool key (cutter and screw drivers)
Carabiner
Combo Seatbelt cutter and glass Breaker (by Rescueme)
Photon Micro light
Key shaped tools
Leatherman micra tool (scissors)
Swiss pliers
Brigade quartermaster tweezer (800-338-4327)
P-51 (larger version of the P-38)


----------



## greaseman

in a pinch, a cell phone makes a decent flashlight. My son's new phone actually has a flashlight built in to it. What will they think of next?


----------



## Aemilia

I have separate keyrings, and carry what I need on a caribeaner clip (the small, fake ones) on my belt loop. One keyring has my house & office doors, pistol safe, firesafe and p.o. box. The other will have either the truck keys or the bike lock keys, whatever I'm driving. I was warned by a mechanic not to have much hanging from the ignition. 

And I agree about any decent women's pants being useless for pockets. That's why I wear BDUs whenever possible.


----------



## willysman

I carry as little as possible on my keyring, but in my pockets and on my belt is a different story. My daily carry is a SOG multi plier, a Surefire G2, CRKT M21-14SF, USB stick, note pad and pen and pencil, wallet, blood test kit (I am a type 2 diabetic), plus a couple of days worth of extra meds. I also usually have a few other things in my pockets as well. My wife complains anytime she picks up my clothes for some reason that they weigh "a tonne". ;-)


----------



## The_Blob

from a mechanic's view I can tell you that too much 'junk' on a keyring that you use for the key to your vehicle is bad, you can damage the ignition switch after months/years of having the key pressing inside there at an odd angle continuously add in the pendulum effect when you make turns & it just amplifies... you might be fine, it might never happen, but why risk it?


----------



## lotsoflead

I bought the cresent wrench off the MAC tool man 1967


----------



## HozayBuck

I was gonna take a pic of mine but you butt heads would comment about the kitchen sink so there!
I have to much.. but I seem to need most of them.. I have my P-38 ( 1959) and one dog tag on mine.. but as a hold over from my cop days I carry mine on a leather key holder on my belt... and I have had two ignition switches go out but I guess that's part of keeping a car for a few hundred K miles.. chit wears out...and yes I guess I could carry my car keys on a snap ling to remove from the big bundle when I'm driving.. may have to look at that...


----------



## GeoMonkey

I carry a ton of crap on my ring and carry it on a 'biner on my belt loop. Did that for 20 years, before they started making those little fake carabiners.
The weight has never caused any problems on my trucks ignition. But it's a 1980 Toyota truck = bomb proof 

One thing I always have on me; a CPR mask. Needed one when a fella collapsed (I'm an EMT, but was off work) and did compressions while the 'other' guy gave breaths, to a bloody mouth - yuck. BTW- he didn't make it, most don't.


----------



## abslom

*keyring*

Alongside the usual vehicle and house keys I have a swiss army knife that gets used most days and a usb key that holds a digital copy of family documents and photos (just in case the house burns down). It's all encrypted for privacy but there is a READ ME file giving phone and email details should I happen to lose them. Also a small led torch so I can find my BOB in the dark.. : )


----------



## aklavik

*whats on my key chain ?*

high security keys of course, the first line of defense, my home is my castle, a 8 dollar walmart lock is not security, prevents lock bumping, etc, as well as un authorized duplication.


----------



## The_Blob

aklavik said:


> an 8 dollar walmart lock is not security


true that, you know what I find stops home invasions pretty good?...

... shooting them in the FACE!  :sssh:


----------



## victor

Basic key for House, office and truck and mini flashlight (which I use almost daily). I hate the big key ring it weighs my skinny ass down


----------



## Jason

DW keeps a CPR mask on her keychain. She used to work at a retail store and saw an older fella collapse in the parking lot one day. She did CPR with a coworker with no mask and went for the required testing. He was older and disease free. She knew what she was doing at the time but swore to never be caught off guard again. The guy actually did live for a couple weeks-got to see his family in the hospital before he had another turn for the worse and died. Because of her the family didn't have to deal with his dying in a parking lot.

Anyway, I hate a big keyring so my CPR mask is in the truck. I carry a pocket knife, and if I'm not at work I carry a Leatherman as well. My phone also has a single LED flashlight built into it which is used all the time. I have a small keyring, but pockets full of stuff.


----------



## twiggie

I've got keys to my parents house, my house, PO box, car key and a bit of deer antler that I always find some use for when I'm out.


----------

